# White/Grey muzzles anyone?



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I've been noticing that Cody's muzzle is starting to slowly turn grey all around as oppose to when he was younger he had a small white spot on his chin. Isa was also born with a little white on her chin and it has grown to just her lip area. 
So, do your dog(s) have white/grey forming on their muzzles?

Cody's grey starting to go over his muzzle, there's also white hairs starting to grow around his flew area.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Mayzie started to get white hairs around her muzzle at around 2 years.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Morgan wasn't even one when she had some gray on her chin. At 8, she's got gray literally coming out of her ears. And her eyebrows. And her forehead...


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

My almost 3.5 year old has some white stray hairs through out, but its literally like one hair randomly over her body. She doesnt have any white or gray hairs on her muzzle yet. She is all black btw.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Bianca has that too. She just turned 5 last month, this photo was taken about 3-4 months ago:


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Rocky has a ton of gray on his bottom jaw and around his nose.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

Hella is almost 6 (in October) so yes she is gray but not too bad.
Uly my almost 3 year old (The end of june) boxer is starting to get some gray on his muzzle.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Kelso was only 1.5 yrs old or so when he started to get a little grey/white on his muzzle. He has an all black muzzle and dark face so it was very noticiable at first.

But now he is 2yrs 9months old and it has not seemed to have gotten anymore grey than it was a year ago.

Allie is around his same age, not sure, and is a bicolor so her face is predominantly black and she does not have a speck of white or grey?!?!

If I remember right Meeka was around 5 yrs old or so (might have been closer to 7??) when she started to lighten up a bit in the muzzle area (she was a b/t)


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

When I got Phoenix at 16 mo. he had a bit of white on his chin. At 3 years, I've noticed a little bit more white on his chin, but his muzzle is still pretty much black.

By the time Dakota had turned 13, most of his muzzle, and a good portion of his face, had turned white.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Jerzey has no natural white/grey in her coat. Considering she's only a year, I think we have a little bit before nature changes that.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Duncan, our shep mix, now has white/grey eyebrows, muzzle and in his ears. Whenever we go somewhere now he's easily identified as "an old fella" or a senior. 

I just tell him he's the Sean Connery of dogs.


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

Chico is is 20 months old, and within the last 3-4 months I started to notice just a little bit of grey around his muzzle.


----------

